# Pasture Cohabitation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN...on grazing multiple species of livestock.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/landmanagement/news/template1&product=/ag/news/landmanagement&vendorReference=0702DDC5&paneContentId=71806&paneParentId=70093&pagination_num=1


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Already have three species on my pastures, the keepers, the we'll see's and your going to McDonalds.

All kinda look alike, but night and day difference between em.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Disease would be a concern


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Sheep are a good pairing with cattle as they are dead end hosts for parasites. Looked at running some katadins, know of some who do, just not sure I have a market for the meat.


----------

